# Phillipino Music Video



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Don't just sit around your cell and mope:
MAKE A MUSIC VIDEO!!!
Phillipino Prisoner Video

There are several on Youtube. I just like this one cause I was/am a big fan of Freddy and Queen.
Impressed....
Mark


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If I ever get locked up, I want to go their....


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

They just had this story on Dateline or one of those shows the other nights. The prisoners are forced to dance for many hours to entertain the warden and prison leaders. It wasn't very favorable for the prison.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

campmg said:


> They just had this story on Dateline or one of those shows the other nights. The prisoners are forced to dance for many hours to entertain the warden and prison leaders. It wasn't very favorable for the prison.


I know !!! How dare they make the prisoners do this -- if they were in the states we would be making them get Law Degrees while in prison and then letting the prisoners sue the system for things like NIKE tennis shoes and cable TV.

I'm a big believer in VICTIM Rights and not CRIMINAL Rights...


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That was great! I'd never seen it before...
I think the Queen one was the best...check out the Michael Jackson Thriller version...pretty lame but funny!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The "girl" who plays the lead in these is actually a He-She prisoner. Hilarious. I say make em dance


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> They just had this story on Dateline or one of those shows the other nights. The prisoners are forced to dance for many hours to entertain the warden and prison leaders. It wasn't very favorable for the prison.


I know !!! How dare they make the prisoners do this -- if they were in the states we would be making them get Law Degrees while in prison and then letting the prisoners sue the system for things like NIKE tennis shoes and cable TV.

I'm a big believer in VICTIM Rights and not CRIMINAL Rights...
[/quote]

Hey, don't you have a law degree? Can you dance?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

That was great







especially b/c it was Radio Gaga .....







As soon as I heard the first few notes of the song I







. 
Big Queen & Freddie Fan as well!!


----------



## Morgueman (Dec 3, 2006)

campmg said:


> They just had this story on Dateline or one of those shows the other nights. The prisoners are forced to dance for many hours to entertain the warden and prison leaders. It wasn't very favorable for the prison.


I've got no problem with the criminals being forced to entertain in this way. My only concern is that some of them might have gotten enjoyment out of it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Looks like they are having too much fun to be in a prison. Aren't they supposed to be on a chain gang or something?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Morgueman said:


> They just had this story on Dateline or one of those shows the other nights. The prisoners are forced to dance for many hours to entertain the warden and prison leaders. It wasn't very favorable for the prison.


I've got no problem with the criminals being forced to entertain in this way. My only concern is that some of them might have gotten enjoyment out of it.
[/quote]

Please note that I personally have no problem with making them dance. The news story was about the popular video and showing the other side with people against the practice. You can dance if you want tooo. You can leave your friends behind. But if your friends don't dance, we all can't dance and they're no friends of mine. S S S AAA FFF EEE TTT YYY Safety, Safety Dance.

I've spent time in the Phillipines. And no, not in the prison. They have some real good people there. Some beautiful country too.

Remember, I'm from the land of Sheriff Joe. We lock up the bad guys in tent city.


----------

